# Update!  Ana had babies! Need opinions ASAP!  See page 3



## Picklestix7866 (May 27, 2009)

Hi!  My little Pygmy goat is in labor and I have no idea what I'm doing.  She has been acting weird lately and now she is "leaking mucous" out her hind end.  She is also bleating quietly even though she is usually really loud. 

What should we do to prepare better?  
Do we need little goat sweaters cuz its kinda cold out? (50 degrees)
What do we do with the umbilical cord?  
Also, are we supposed to bottle feed a little to make them friendlier, or will they be just as friendly if we handle them a lot and just let the mom nurse them full time.

Help!!!


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (May 27, 2009)

ours leak mucus sometimes 2 weeks before they have their babies, that is the mucus plug. 
is she soft by her tail? you can check her ligaments on either side of her tail where it is on her backside.
usually they have them just fine, make sure that you see 2 feet and a nose when they come out. 
go to http://fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm
they have all the info you will ever need on kidding.


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (May 27, 2009)

and you shouldn't need sweaters, only if it were below freezing


----------



## Chirpy (May 27, 2009)

Definitely spend some time reading through FiascoFarms site.  They've got some great video also.  You will learn if there is a real problem by reading through that site on the kidding issues.   Most goats deliver with no problems and no need for intervention by humans but sometimes you have to go in and turn or pull a kid so you need to be prepared to do so.

Has her udder started to bag up yet?  Some does will start a few weeks before kidding, some don't bag up until they deliver.   Most, though, will show a definite size increase in their udder 12 to 24 hours before kidding.

My does all started leaking clear fluid from five days to two weeks before freshening (kidding).  I never even saw more than a slight drip - drip with my girls this year.  Sometimes they leak a stringy mucous fluid - that's normal too.

You do not need to bottle feed to have very friendly kids.   They will absolutely be all over you if you do bottle feed but I have kept my kids on their mommas and they are just as friendly and in my lap as bottle fed babies.  So - that's your personal choice.  Do you want momma to raise them or do you want to?   If you decide to bottle feed them then either you need to milk the doe or dry her off (don't just pull the kids and leave the doe alone).  FiascoFarm has great info on drying off does also.  If you let momma raise them you want to handle them a lot to make sure they are friendly.

If your temps are in the 50s or above - they should be just fine as long as you have a draft free, dry place for them.   My kids love to sleep under one of those airline dog crates (the plastic ones used to ship dogs).  I put one half on the ground, upside down, and the kids climb under there and cuddle up to sleep at night.  I keep fresh straw in there and they are very cozy and warm - especially if you have more than one kid to huddle up to.

Good luck - hope to see pictures of fuzzy little kids soon.


----------



## helmstead (May 27, 2009)

Good advice so far, good luck!

Also, no, you don't need to bottle feed for friendly kids.  Ours are dam raised and totally people oriented.  It's all in time spent.


----------



## bheila (May 28, 2009)

So was she just loosing her mucus plug or was she in labor?  I hope everything is going well


----------



## barefoot okie (May 28, 2009)

Hope all went well.. waiting on the outcome.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 28, 2009)

Well?  What happened?  

I've had no experience with goats, so I can't help, you, but don't keep me hanging!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (May 28, 2009)

I hope all is well, we are also in labor this morning with a pygmy... no tendons, right side bulge reduced, lots of noise!

Chris

Twins on the ground for us at 1:30pm


----------



## Picklestix7866 (May 28, 2009)

Turns out she wasn't in labor.  False alarm.  Lol.  Darn it.


----------



## bheila (May 28, 2009)

That figures! When she's streaming goo then she's really close. One of my does starts loosing her plug 3 weeks before she kids  Your doe is just keeping you on your toes


----------



## sunnygoats (May 28, 2009)

I had one this year that is _always_ 3-4 days early. Well, this year she was almost a week late!
I must have been checking her a dozen times a day, feeling for her ligaments and following her around trying to take a look at her *ahem* butt end. 
By the time she finally had her twins she was as annoyed at me as I was at her! 

BTW, it was worth it!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (May 28, 2009)

What you need to do right now is feel her belly and know how it feels.  Then feel the tendons on either side of her tail and know how they feel.  When the lump on the right side of her belly reduces and you can't feel the tendons anymore she is absolutely close!  The tendons are the surest way to determine labor.  Do this every single day now and you won't miss the birth, unless you are me and you think you have time to go to the store... Gone less than 45 minutes and I missed everything but the afterbirth!

Chris


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 28, 2009)

Don't do this to me!

Good luck for when she does kid!  I wish I could be more of a help... Oh well.  I'll just rack up post count.


----------



## sunnygoats (May 28, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Don't do this to me!


Repeat after me:
_must... get... goats..._


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 28, 2009)

sunnygoats said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must... Get... Goats...

Must... Get... Goats...

WILL GET GOATS!!!


----------



## Picklestix7866 (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like she is going to have them in a day or two.


----------



## bheila (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Picklestix7866 (Jun 1, 2009)

bheila said:
			
		

>


I feel the same way.  Pass the butter.


----------



## barefoot okie (Jun 2, 2009)

still waiting..


----------



## Picklestix7866 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ana had triplets.  One didn't make it, but the other two little girls did.  One is doing fantastic, but the other isn't doing so hott.  Izzabelle (the weaker one) can't really walk yet.  One leg doesn't seem to want to work yet.  They were born at 1:30 PM.  She can kind of stand up but her leg doesn't want to cooperate.  We went out and bought milk replacer and a nipple, but the nipple doesn't work very well.  We ended up milking Ana so we could syringe-feed Izzabelle some colostrum. 

Why isn't her leg acting right?  What should we do?  We still have them both out with Ana.  Help please!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 2, 2009)

Do you have a vet you could call?  I'm new to goats and have no idea. My only experience is with alpacas. I use a Pritchard nipple for the alpacas. It is red with a yellow screw top. You have to cut off the tip. Works well with a Coke bottle or Mountain Dew bottle. 

Did you see the birth? Was there any trauma during birth? Maybe that is why the leg isn't working ok. The only other thing I can think of is white muscle disease which is from a selenium deficiency but I really don't know when white muscle disease shows up in a kid. Also don't know if you are in a selenium deficient area.

Good luck with your little one. With alpacas, we feed small frequent feedings so we usually feed a couple ounces every 2 hours to start but I think it is different for goats.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 2, 2009)

It's very likely a selenium deficiency.  I would give both kids a dose of BoSe ASAP.

Congrats on the two doelings, sorry about the lost one.  Pics?


----------



## Picklestix7866 (Jun 2, 2009)

Her right front leg just looks a lot bigger than the rest.  Its so much bigger that she can't walk on it, but she can kind of stand on it.  Why is that?


----------



## Picklestix7866 (Jun 2, 2009)

What would cause a selenium deficiency, because Ana had goat feed, hay, and a mineral block.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 2, 2009)

Most of this country is selenium deficient. If it's not in the soils then they don't get it in their hay/grass. You really need to be aware of it and make sure they get it in their grain or by shot.

If they were calves, I wouldn't hesitate to give the shot and from what you're being told here, if they were mine, I would give the BoSe.


----------



## Picklestix7866 (Jun 2, 2009)

The weaker baby is in the house now.  How often do I have to feed her tonight?  We milked the mama and have it in a bottle now, so we are going to try bottlefeeding her.  We also went out and bought milk replacer (Unimilk).  This will be an interesting night... Good thing school is out soon.  Graduation is thursday!


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Jun 2, 2009)

is her leg swelled up? did you have to pull her or was she born naturally? they need to eat every hour or so at first, especially to get that colostrum. will she nurse her mother at all even if you hold her there?
we had one that was not doing great, I brought her in and she drank a bit from the bottle, and after a few hours we brought her back outside and she drank like she was starving!  
sounds like the leg is an injury. I would definataly have someone look at it.


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Jun 2, 2009)

also we just use a regular baby bottle and make the hole bigger


----------



## Picklestix7866 (Jun 2, 2009)

We are using a regular baby bottle with her mommas milk.  She will nurse if we hold the mom so she can't escape, but I'm not going to do that every two hours tonight in the dark alone.  
They had to be pulled out when they were born.  I guess there were three feet sticking out at one time.  I wasn't there but my neighbor had to come over and help.  He knows more about what he was doing.  We don't think the leg is injured though.  It is just really big.  It is longer and thicker.  It also doesn't seem to have enough muscle to hold herself up on that leg.  I think it just developed like that because there wasn't enough room in there to grow right.  I don't know...


----------



## Picklestix7866 (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is a pic of here.  You can't really see her giant leg though, but its her right one...


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 2, 2009)

Awww!  

So sorry about her leg!  Hope she gets better!


----------



## sunnygoats (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh, what a little cutie! 
Good luck with her!


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Jun 2, 2009)

sounds like when she was pulled it is out of place, that is why it is longer, and it is most likely swelled up. when we have to go in for a kid, we try to turn them so they are nose first and two feet coming out, then you pull but pull down gently, and the baby should come right out. sometimes it happens, the leg should be checked, I don't know how to put back when something is out of socket, maybe someone one here will know... or is there a vet you can take it to?
she is adorable!!!


----------



## jojo@rolling acres farm (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, 

Do you have a Tractor Supply Co. nearby? They sell nipples that are great for baby goats...almost like mamma. They are called Pritchard ( I think I'm spelling it right) they are a screw on type with a yellow cap and a red nipple. They screw on to a coke or sprite bottle. THEY WORK GREAT!! If you are going to bottle feed her or any baby goat for that matter - they work the best. I've used them all -  and these are the best. When you get them (pack of two) there will be a elongated tip on the end. Cut it off at an angle...you don't want the baby to have to work and work to get the milk...if the baby is weak they get tired. However, at the same time you don't want it to flow too strong either. The best thing to do is use Mom's milk if you can...esp for the first 24 hours.If not  - and you have to use Milk Replacer DO NOT OVERFEED! Small amounts often -  is the best way! After several days you can increase her feeding amount by just a little more to accomodate her growth. Baby goats are wonderful little creatures...I hope you enjoy yours and wish you all the best. Keep us posted. If you have any questions...let us know I'll be watching for your posts/updates. Thanks for sharing - good luck!


----------



## bheila (Jun 2, 2009)

Give her a shot of BoSe like what was suggested before. If she was my kid I'd forget the milk replacer especially since mom has milk for her and you can hold her to nurse.  Besides you'll have to feed her just as often anyway  Mother's milk is always best


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd also guess the leg was dislocated and has some damage - hence it being longer and swollen up - due to being pulled.


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Jun 3, 2009)

how is the baby today?


----------



## Picklestix7866 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi guys!  The smaller baby is doing much better.  We have been keeping her out with the momma and sister.  She can walk and almost run now and is very playful.  She is even nursing on her own!


----------



## bheila (Jun 7, 2009)

That's great news!


----------



## jojo@rolling acres farm (Jun 8, 2009)

So happy to hear your great news!!!!


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome!  That's great news.  Congrats on the two new arrivals.   Pics Pics Pics


----------



## Picklestix7866 (Jun 8, 2009)

Heres another pic.  This is one of Annabelle, the stonger sister.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 10, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jun 10, 2009)

Awww how sweet!


----------



## StacyV (Jun 10, 2009)

cute cute cute....gotta love those babies!


----------

